# Upgrading my 110gal need some help



## 3x100cart (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a live plant community 110 tall I want to change to a shorter tank for low level plant lighting and easier maintenance, i can not reach bottom.
I want to go with a bow front 125+ here are my questions 
- *glass or acrylic* I see not point to acrylic I have always had glass seems like acrylic would scratch easier making it harder to clean but are there any advantages 
- *overflow* never had this in my set up what are its advantages and does it create leaking issues 
- *stand* I want to make my own with doors and draws below any recommendations plans ect


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

i would think glass would be better, overflow if your trying to put a sump on it? only real benefits that i would see for fw would be you can hide your heater and use it as a filter if you wanted to make your own sump or wet/dry filter its not really necessary kinda a luxury and for a stand you can just google it, if your gonna get a bowfront it may be a little trickier DIY Aquarium Stand Plans - Woodworking Plans for Aquarium Stands is a site that has plans but theyre many others also. Keep us updated


----------



## vdanker (Jan 3, 2012)

Acrylic is supposed to be stronger and lighter than glass, but is usually more expensive, and will get scratched much more easily. I prefer glass. And keep in mind the weight of your aquarium when building the stand. A tank that size would be over a thousand pounds.


----------

